# The Right Adhesive



## Basil Brush (Mar 16, 2008)

Got some very expensive Tracey Kendall hand painted wallcoverings to hang .... $1200.00 for four drops, very nice ..... Paper front fabric or similar to on back. Has a whispy look to it ... No hanging instructions, nothing. Emailed the manufacturers for their recommendations and haven't heard a thing. Don't want to get the glue wrong any ideas guys??


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Don't want to get the glue wrong any ideas guys??

IF it's actually glue it's probably wrong. I would wait till you hear from the manufacturer, that way you're somewhat covered.


----------



## Jeff.Chicago (May 19, 2008)

Wallpaper glue is basically all the same. It's all water soluble and pretty much all works the same way. Just make sure the wall covering is not pre-pasted.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Jeff.Chicago said:


> Wallpaper glue is basically all the same. It's all water soluble and pretty much all works the same way.


:no: I would highly disagree. It all might be water soluble, but there are definitely different pastes for different applications. You gonna put a clay on a silk, or wheat on a type 2 vinyl?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

As for the OP, I couldn't really tell by the Tracy Kendall website as to what they are actually printed on. It sounds like a pulp or something fairly delicate. Might look into using Roos Ecofix P7 or a 85%wheat/15%clay mix.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Just a post in total agreement with PWG about all wallpaper PASTES not being the same. (glues, btw, are not what we use with wallpaper). And, FYI, I always use paste with pre-pasteds - just adjust the amount and viscosity dependant on the characteristics of the pre-paste.

As a friend said about wallpaper, "everything depends on everything else"

If it's a fabric backed paper, then a heavy duty clear or clay or a mix would do well. If it's a pulpy paper-paper like PWG says, it may need a clay and wheat mix or it may need to go the other way with a mix of cellulose and Pro 880.

As my friend said, "everything depends on everything else".

Any further info ? heavily inked ? Water sensitive inks? Need liner ? Pre-trimmed?


----------



## Alchroma (Mar 25, 2012)

I agree that there are differing types of PASTE for different papers.
The manufacturer recommendations is a always a good place to start but not always the last stop.


----------



## Montana Painters (Oct 7, 2010)

Apply a test piece if you are unsure.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Montana Painters said:


> Apply a test piece if you are unsure.


 

being this thread is* 4* years old, I bet it is done by now:blink:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

chrisn said:


> being this thread is* 4* years old, I bet it is done by now:blink:


One would hope. :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Seams people are real *stuck* on necro posting lately


----------



## wellsronald18 (Jun 11, 2012)

chrisn said:


> being this thread is* 4* years old, I bet it is done by now:blink:


You are absolutely right!:yes: I am also thinking the same.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

wellsronald18 said:


> You are absolutely right!:yes: I am also thinking the same.


 
well. it's 4 years and 2 months for you:blink:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> well. it's 4 years and 2 months for you:blink:


the post was noted and alert sounded










.


----------

